# Good food for dog with liver problems???



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

I just found out Weds that my 8 yr old Collie girl has something going on with her liver. Not totally sure the cause at this point, but she is on several different medications right now, and the vet has suggested I consider putting her on the Rx. L/D dog food for hepatic issues, which if I do, they would need to order for me on Tuesday. 

I'm just wondering if anyone would have a suggestion for a good food for dogs with liver problems. I just hate the idea of feeding her the hills rx. food, as the ingredients look horrible, not to mention its almost $60 for 14lbs. 

Suggestions would be wonderful!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dr Dodds made up a recipe for liver/seizure dogs and Monica Segal balanced it. That would work nicely if you are up for home cooking. It has been discussed online, perhaps some of the discussions mention kibbles with similar make ups to it that would work. On the face of it white fish and egg are the best proteins with lots of certain types of fiber to absorb certain metabolic wastes seem to be part of the goal of this diet.
http://www.monicasegal.com/liver-friendly-diet.html

And wonderful Dr. Strombeck who put his book on cooking for dogs and cats online has a few recipes as well.
http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com/diet_and_hepatic_disease.html#dog


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I was going to post some helpful diet info but the recommendations from Kathyy are spot on.

Hope your dog gets better soon.


oldhounddog


----------

